# Frog Bits (not bites) as Tadpole Food?



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

So i read about people using duckweed and moss in the tadpole water as a nice supplement to flakes, bites, spirulina, etc. and was wondering if a relatively similar pond plant called frog bits could be used as a replacement to the duckweed. Has anyone used this plant before? My local plant store has loads of pond plants and frog bits are the closest they have to duckweed. 

If no one has used it, does anyone have a site they've been impressed/happy with in terms of ordering duckweed? 

Thank you all for your time.


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

The frog bit that I have experience with is quite a bit larger than duckweed - it's like fruit fly sized leaf of duckweed to US quarter sized leaf of frog bit. It's also a lot pickier about water quality and flow - at least the stuff I had was. 

I thankfully haven't had to order any online because I found some in my local fish store - have you tried local-owned stores like that? I know the Petcos and Petsmarts in my area don't carry it, but the local salt/freshwater supply store does.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I lost 2 froglets to entanglements of duckweed and moss. The were metamorphs and not actually tadpoles but the fact that it happened twice scared me enough to never have stringy or fiberous plants in with tads ect.

Dart Tads benefit more from nibbling dried Indian Almond leaves and the microfilm that collects on it much more than duckweed IMO and it has the added benefit of the Tannin's - PH and is notably safe.


----------



## S2H5287 (Sep 7, 2006)

hmm, guess that could be a potential issue with the tangling. Thank you for heads up. Also, the frog bit looked quite larger online but was not sure so that answers that... Basically forgetting it then. Well thank you both for replies and i now have my answer. Appreciate it lots! Take care all.


----------



## Jarhead_2016 (Jan 7, 2010)

hehe i work at petsmart and i use marimo moss balls they are a big ball of moss almost looks like a round ball of pillow moss and tads cannot get stuck in it 
-scotty


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

scottydo said:


> hehe i work at petsmart and i use marimo moss balls they are a big ball of moss almost looks like a round ball of pillow moss and tads cannot get stuck in it
> -scotty


A ton of the FW dwarf shrimp breeders use these, they work really well for filter feeders/grazers like shrimp and tads.


----------

